
Ei Wada, Musician (Open Reel Ensemble, Electronicos Fantasticos) - akkartik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ97ujOAj6g
======
akkartik
Here's a sample of the music created by Electronicos Fantasticos:

[https://twitter.com/electronicos_f/status/129645474790234931...](https://twitter.com/electronicos_f/status/1296454747902349314)

